# Film gesucht!



## Fäntom1 (3. Mai 2010)

Hi buffies,
da der Warcraft-Film ja noch auf sich warten lässt, wollte ich mal wissen welche Filme ihr kennt die in die Richtung gehen ala Elfen, Orcs, epische Schlachten etc. 
Mir fällt grade vorallem Herr der Ringe ein. 
Postet eure Filmtipps und vll ne kurze zusammenfassung und evtl. aus welchem Jahr der film ist, da ich lieber "neuere" Filme sehe.

mfg


----------



## Ghettosoldier (3. Mai 2010)

Ich kenne auch nicht gerade viele, aber so spontan fallen mir folgende ein:

-Die Chroniken von Narnia: Der König von Narnia (2005)
-Die Chroniken von Narnia: Prinz Kaspian von Narnia (2008)  
(Wobei beide eigentlich eher für Kinder gedacht sind.)
-Die Legende von Beowulf (2007)
-Der Goldene Kompass (2007)
-Eragon &#8211; Das Vermächtnis der Drachenreiter (2006)

Dann halt auch episch aber ohne Fantasy:

-Gladiator (2000)
-Troja (2004)
-Braveheart (1995)
-King Arthur (2004)
-The Patriot (2000)
(Alles sehr empfehlenswerte Filme)

Eher unrealistische Epik:

-300 (2007)

Im asiatischen Genre gibt es auch noch sehr gute:

-Tiger and Dragon (1999)
-Red Cliff (2008)
-Hero (2002)
-The Forbidden Kingdom (2008)

etc. 
Mehr fallen mir gerade nicht ein


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xxardon (3. Mai 2010)

ganz spontan fällt mir KAMPF DER TITANEN ein habe ich vorgestern gesehen


----------



## Fäntom1 (3. Mai 2010)

hm..bis auf red cliff kenn ich alle..mal reinschauen..mir is grad noch eingefallen:

Königreich der Himmel (2005)


----------



## Masouk (3. Mai 2010)

Chuck Norris


----------



## KilJael (3. Mai 2010)

Dragonhearth vllt noch, is nich so ganz Fantasy, aber en bissel schon weil Drachen und so.


----------



## Weissnet (3. Mai 2010)

The ring thing


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (3. Mai 2010)

Reign of Fire (2002)

Son Endzeit-Fantasy-Drachen-Kriegsfilm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wildrazor09 (3. Mai 2010)

Eragon kucken lohnt sich net, lies da lieber das Buch das ist Meilen weit besser


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (3. Mai 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Eragon kucken lohnt sich net, lies da lieber das Buch das ist Meilen weit besser



und der film wird sowieso nicht fortgesetzt weil er son extremer flopp war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hört mitten in der story auf xD


----------



## Smile-orange (3. Mai 2010)

Red Cliff ist wirklich sehr gut !

Kamp der Titanen kann ich auch nur empfehlen!

Ein alter Klassiker:

Willow ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katerli (3. Mai 2010)

Avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dryan (3. Mai 2010)

Also was fantasy angeht bin ich ja immer noch der meinung dass Die unendliche Geschichte ein sehr netter film bzw eine sehr nette Filmreihe ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Dryan


----------



## Technocrat (3. Mai 2010)

Ghettosoldier schrieb:


> -Die Legende von Beowulf (2007)


Du meinst doch nicht diesen grauenhaft schlechten Animationsfilm? Zu dem sollte man nicht raten, vor dem sollte man warnen!


----------



## Ghettosoldier (3. Mai 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Du meinst doch nicht diesen grauenhaft schlechten Animationsfilm? Zu dem sollte man nicht raten, vor dem sollte man warnen!




Ich habe den nicht gesehen, aber er kam mir in den Sinn. Ob er gut ist kann ich nicht beurteilen. Die einzigen die ich empfehlen kann sind Gladiator, Troja, Braveheart, The Patriot und die chinesischen Filme.. Die anderen sind halt etwas bescheiden. Aber ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass diese sicher einigen gefallen könnten. Aber totzdem danke für deinen Comment, dann brauche ich ja den nicht mehr zu schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (3. Mai 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Du meinst doch nicht diesen grauenhaft schlechten Animationsfilm? Zu dem sollte man nicht raten, vor dem sollte man warnen!



zumindest storytechnisch ist das ein super film


----------



## Ghettosoldier (3. Mai 2010)

Weissnet schrieb:


> The ring thing




Haha, jo den sollte man schon mal schauen, aber er ist halt nicht sehr ernst . (Voraussetzung: Man sollte Schweizerdeutsch können)


----------



## meerp (3. Mai 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> zumindest storytechnisch ist das ein super film



...nooot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azorian (3. Mai 2010)

Schau dir doch einfach die WoW Filme an die es schon gibt : WoW Machinimas 

http://www.buffed.de/wow/features/4595/Vom-Hobbyfilmer-zum-Machinima-Macher

Besste kinoreife Filme: Tales of The Past !!

Viel Spaß beim anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (3. Mai 2010)

kühlschrankknutscher schrieb:


> wiedermal nur fanboys im forum unterwegs



ja hat viel mit fanboy zu tu...kauf dir mal ein hirn und poste dann weiter
du weißt wahrscheinlich nichtmal worums in dem film wirklich geht


----------



## Rhaven (3. Mai 2010)

*Die Ritter der Kokosnuß!*

Große Schlachten: Ja!

Epische Story: Auf jedenfall.

Orks, Elfen und co. : Ja! Tollwütige Kaninchen und Franzosen fallen denke ich unter diese Kategorie.

5/5 Sterne! ;>


----------



## Moshjo (3. Mai 2010)

Fäntom schrieb:


> Hi buffies,
> da der Warcraft-Film ja noch auf sich warten lässt, wollte ich mal wissen welche Filme ihr kennt die in die Richtung gehen ala Elfen, Orcs, epische Schlachten etc.
> Mir fällt grade vorallem Herr der Ringe ein.
> Postet eure Filmtipps und vll ne kurze zusammenfassung und evtl. aus welchem Jahr der film ist, da ich lieber "neuere" Filme sehe.
> ...


Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children 

Ist auch ganz nett

besonders die die FF7 gespielt haben.


----------



## Leviathan666 (3. Mai 2010)

Fäntom schrieb:


> Hi buffies,
> da der Warcraft-Film ja noch auf sich warten lässt, wollte ich mal wissen welche Filme ihr kennt die in die Richtung gehen ala Elfen, Orcs, epische Schlachten etc.
> Mir fällt grade vorallem Herr der Ringe ein.
> Postet eure Filmtipps und vll ne kurze zusammenfassung und evtl. aus welchem Jahr der film ist, da ich lieber "neuere" Filme sehe.
> ...



Wenn du auf Rollenspiel-Krams stehst, empfehle ich dir Record of Lodoss War. Ist ne Anime Serie, sehr umfangreich aber sehr episch.
Merlin ist vielleicht auch was für dich. 
Die beiden Sachen sind schon etwas älter aber immer noch gut.


----------



## Hellscream - Riocht (3. Mai 2010)

Die Filme die die geilsten Schlachten haben sind die alten Godzilla Filme aus Japan - keine Massenschlachten aber das waren noch wirklich Stimmungsvolle Filme bei denen einem die Gänsehaut über den Rücken läuft wenn gekämpft wurde.

Alle anderen Fantasy Epos wurden ja schon mehrfach genannt.


----------



## Masterio (3. Mai 2010)

Smile-orange schrieb:


> Red Cliff ist wirklich sehr gut !
> 
> Kamp der Titanen kann ich auch nur empfehlen!
> 
> ...



ich würde kampf der titanen keinen weiterempfehlen, uns hat er nicht gefallen...


----------



## Raven76 (3. Mai 2010)

Könichrei der Himmel
King Artur
Schwerter des Königs
Dungeons and Dragons ( basiert auf AD&D bzw DSA) lustig aber nicht dolle spandent
Arn der Kreutzritter ( 2007)  mehr so Film mit Freundin ^^
der 13 Krieger
Willow (1988) aber guter Film mit Val Kilmer


wenn du noch mehr brauchst sach bescheid hab ganzen Regal voll mit solchen Filmen ^^

aber das sind so die Top filme die man auch öfters mal anschauen kann


----------



## soca291 (3. Mai 2010)

Dungeons and Dragons dazu sach ich nur *würg*
naja die meissten guten wurden schon genant aber mir fällt grad auch nix mehr ein =D


----------



## Jiwari (3. Mai 2010)

Raven76 schrieb:


> [...]
> Dungeons and Dragons ( *basiert auf AD&D bzw DSA*) lustig aber nicht dolle spandent
> [...]



DAS ist nicht dein ernst oder?

Ich kann sonst ebenfalls nur Record of Lodoss War empfehlen, die Reihe ist unter Kennern nicht umsonst als der Herr der Ringe des Anime bekannt.


----------



## failrage (4. Mai 2010)

Katerli schrieb:


> Avatar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jip, bei dem Film hab ich die ganze Zeit an Stranglethorn Vale und an Nagrand gedacht ^^


----------



## Feindflieger (4. Mai 2010)

Army of Darkness ( Armee der Finsternis 3. Teil der Tanz der Teufel Trilogie): so müsst der Kampf gegen die Geißel aussehen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterio (4. Mai 2010)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Army of Darkness ( Armee der Finsternis 3. Teil der Tanz der Teufel Trilogie): so müsst der Kampf gegen die Geißel aussehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wer sich diese trilogie ansieht, hat meinen respekt....man muss schon ein ziemlich starkes durchhaltevermögen haben, um sich das anzutun.


----------



## Eremzet (4. Mai 2010)

Conan der Barbar
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conan_der_Barbar

und schon etwas älter (ja noch älter...)

Jason und die Argonauten
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jason_und_die_Argonauten


----------



## Knallfix (4. Mai 2010)

Excalibur! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tpeQ2il4PxM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

